# Aww



## Alex (11/4/15)

*Shoulder duckling?*
(source) · an hour ago





*I see your shoulder chicken and raise you a head mouse.*
(source) · 19 hours ago





*I don't have access to chickens, so here's a shoulder Leopard*




*I heard we're doing shoulder chickens*
(source) · 21 hours ago



Rumor has it, take whatever animal you own and place it on your shoulder.




 
*I present to you, a shoulder Owl?*
(source) · 7 hours ago



*How about a hood rat?*
(source) · 17 hours ago



*Shoulder kitten!*
(source) · 4 hours ago



*Shoulder Hedgehog?*
(source) · 5 hours ago



*My daughter wanted to get on the shoulder chicken wagon, but her shoulder was too small!*
(source) · 2 hours ago

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

*This is his favorite spot!*
(source) · 8 hours ago



*I'll re-raise you shoulder dog. Figuratively, he's both a turkey and a chicken on frequent occasion.*
(source) · a day ago



*I'm a bit late to the party. Here's a shoulder hawk nestling.*
(source) · an hour ago



*Throw back to 2010, shoulder kitten.*
(source) · 10 hours ago



I don't have a shoulder chicken or prairie dog. Just my T-Rex.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (11/4/15)

*Those four kittens with their dog mom, Aww!*
(source) · 19 hours ago

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

